# Martialtalk MMA Tournament



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 11, 2020)

So as some of you who've been here for a while may remember; I did a boxing march-madness type boxing tournament a few years ago, to see who would win in terms of greatest boxer ever.

I promised at the finish of that I would do a similar tournament for MMA..but honestly I forgot about it. 

So going to start it now. First things first; reply to this with who you think should be included. I'll included anybody nominated as long as they've participate in either UFC or Pride.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 11, 2020)

My own nominations are Chuck Lidell, Wanderlei Silva, Jake Shields, Georges St. Pierre, and Demetrius Johnson.

Something to keep in mind-this is in regards to who is the greatest. In my mind that's pound for pound, but to you that could be anything. So for instance; demetrius martin would probably lose to kimbo slice if he was still around due to a weight difference, but I would still consider Mighty Mouse the better fighter.


----------

